# Looking for other spooky musicians to collaborate with!



## ghoulshow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys, lately I feel Ive been stuck in a sort of rut and was really interested in getting more out there and collaborating with other artists. Are there any out there who are interested in the same? Im looking for lyricists, songwriters, singers, producers.... etc... Anything and anyone who would be really into making one or more tracks together! I myself play keyboard, guitar, drums, bass, and vocals and produce electronic music so I have a little background in music and have plenty of band experience. And in case anyone didnt know/was curious, Im thinking online collaborations. I use Maschine for all my production so as long as you can work with all WAV stems and files Im good to go! Thinking of putting an album of all collabs out for "Halfaween" and the usual album on Halloween I plan to release. 

Thanks guys, hope there are plenty interested in something like this!
https://soundcloud.com/ghoulshow


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

**I already replied to this, but it somehow didn't appear! Sorry if this is a redundant post **

I'm in, goulshow  This is a great idea, and you've inspired me to create a "Collaboration" thread in the Music Group to discuss this further. I'm a pianist, keyboardist, vocalist, composer, songwriter, lyricist, and producer. I also have several other music buddies who might want to join in as well. One in particular has been listening to the 10 tracks (I call them "rejects") that I decided not to include in my latest release (HORRORSHOW). He's been experimenting with adding guitar, lap steel, and theremin to the tracks. We're both well-connected in licensing and music supervision circles, so we'll most likely be pursuing licensing opps. (I'll be adding more info in the "Licensing" thread in the Music Group as things progress.) Looking forward to making something happen!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been interested in more soundtrack oriented music through-out my playing history, but have largely found myself in more conventional styles - if not subject material. I'd love to do an online collaboration, and I personally play guitar and mandolin, as well as some keys and bass - though usually only where I need to flesh out material. Some samples of my work from 2006 with Arkham Hollow, where I am also the lyricist and singer, can be found here: www.reverbnation.com/grimmpickins - very different style from standard haunted house music, but gives you an idea of how approach my instrument in that context.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I play guitar as well as my son. Not thinking so much of trying to play, at least right now, But I am a published author and all I write is Halloween, creepy stuff. With a musician to write the music, I feel a lot of my stuff could translate seamlessly into Halloween type music. To see many samples of my work go over to 
www.hauntforum and check the general Halloween thread for poems by KPRIMM.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 7, 2013)

Kprimm - I like your lyrics and think it would be fun to do a collaboration. And Jeannie and Ghoulshow - I would LOVE to work with a keyboardist, if you are willing to work with a fretted instrumentalist. I am musically literate (I read sheet music) and don't just play cowboy chords and gruffly snarl... I want to see something happen from this thread, and I'd honestly like to see developed Halloween music that isn't just instrumental keyboard stuff like Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate (though I love them both and enjoy the tracks I've heard through this thread). I do have a passion for that 'rock stuff' like psychobilly, but it isn't my only other interest beyond Gothic Americana 

Grimm


----------

